# Co2 glass diffuser??



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

What do I need to do with my Co2 glass diffuser.
I got it from Ebay I have pressurized co2 system that works fine I bought the glass diffuser b/c I think it would look nice in my smaller tank. When I attache the co2 to it nothing happens I get no co2coming out I tried blowing in it and almost lost a lung. DO I need to do something to it to make it work??
I know it is from Ebay
Thank you


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you try blowing the diffuser manually (from mouth) before attaching it to the tank? Is there any air coming out? 

I assume there's no leak between your connections (regulator/bubble counter/check valve -> tubing -> diffuser) so maybe your glass diffuser needs a little bleach bath to open its pores... Also, what's your current settings on your co2 regulator's output pressure? Maybe it has not enough pressure to push the co2 out of your glass diffuser... try looking into that as well... Keep us posted...


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I had it on for 30 to 45 minutes at 25 psi at one time I turned it on to 40 psi and still did not get any bubbles coming out, my drop cheker was hardly showing any bubbles coming out as soon as I switched back to my CO2 reactor 500 it was back to normal ?? I don’t think I have any leaks. 
Idid try blowing in it and I thought I would pass out!!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I didn't get any issues like that with the diffusers I both from ebay (Rhinox)... I can even blow in it 

I guess another thing to try is soak the diffuser in bleach solution to open up its pores... Do a 50/50 (bleach and water) concentration in a plastic cup and submerge the disc in it... Let it soak for half an hour or so and after that soak it in water and dechlorinator combo for couple of minutes or until you don't smell any chlorine...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi czernia03,

I hate to admit it, but one time I installed my check valve backwards. Do you have a check valve in the system? Is CO2 getting past it?


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I do have a check valve but I know it is on the correct way every thing works fine with my co2 reactor but not with the glass diffuser ?


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

any physical defect you can see with your eyes? i got generic diffusers off ebay. they work fine.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

No I don't see any physical defects.
I am lost what could it be


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

my vote is for not enough pressure. it takes a lot to blast some bubbles through a diffuser.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

I have not used a glass diffuser before, should there be water inside the diffuser or is it dry? I thought I read somewhere that there is water inside the diffuser.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Franzi said:


> my vote is for not enough pressure. it takes a lot to blast some bubbles through a diffuser.


I would think 25+ PSI would do it?? Why can't I blow air through it by mouth??
I might just hook it up to my compressor and see what will happen at 200 PSI


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

Let it soak in the aquarium for a few min. Than run the co2 at approx 15 to 20 psi. You can not blow into these things. We do not have enough pressure from our lungs. How many bubbles per min are you trying to put through this thing? What did you use before this ? If it does not work than you have a major problem.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

If you run it at 200 psi. Stand far far from the thing. You will have glass all over the place. angel::brick:](*,)::laser::jaw::noidea::doh:rogar-Si:toimonst:
Just send it back.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i do not suggest 200psi. if you want to test, 40 is plenty.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

i think youre just not waiting long enough...put in your tank...set the PSI @ 25-30

check back the next day

no you cant blow through it with your mouth

DO NOT HOOK IT UP TO 200 PSI...it WILL explode...or at least crack

water will gradually get into the chamber to no ill effects

honestly tho...your reactor 500 is 102307238x better than the glass diffuser

and finally, if youre using a canister filter...an external reactor would be nice (gets things out of the tank)


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

it does take a lot of pressure to get it started. I don't think you can blow into the glass diffuser. I had one before I started with plants, i tried to use it the air pump, that didn't work, nothing came out of it. The instruction normally says that you need to prefill it with water first.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi. How the plants are doing?
I bought 6x1” diffusers from eBay. They work from 15 to 45PSI in order to have the same diffusion rate.
They get clogged after 3-4 weeks. My CO2 schedule is 12h on 12h off in 20gal tank. Probably they will work better if they are in big tank and they are under high pressure 24/7. In my case 0.5bps .


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

At this point, I would agree on the bleach bath. I use nano's on all my DIY setups without issue. When it's time to change bottles, I'll take that one off and replace it with a clean one.

Other than that, you have a leak somewhere. It may be building up more pressure than the other method you used.

If you hook it up to your compressor, you should get bubbles around 10psi. I used to do it that way when cleaning them just to ensure to have everything blown out. Too much pressure and you're sure to break the diffuser.


----------

